# Amore dopo amore



## Leda (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tempo verrà
in cui, con esultanza,
saluterai te stesso arrivato
alla tua porta, nel tuo proprio specchio,
e ognuno sorriderà al benvenuto dell'altro

e dirà: Siedi qui. Mangia.
Amerai di nuovo lo straniero che era il tuo Io.
Offri vino. Offri pane. Rendi il cuore
a se stesso, allo straniero che ti ha amato

per tutta la tua vita, che hai ignorato
per un altro e che ti sa a memoria.
Dallo scaffale tira giù le lettere d'amore,
le fotografie, le note disperate,
sbuccia via dallo specchio la tua immagine.
Siediti. È festa: la tua vita è in tavola.
*

Derek Walcott


----------



## Innominata (2 Febbraio 2014)

La conosco e mi è sempre sembrata bellissima. Però non mi sono mai potuta emancipare, leggendola, da una lieve nota di inquietudine e di malinconia, che credo non riguardi il fatto che si sta coltivando la speranza di qualcosa che verrà, e che non c'è ancora, ma proprio l'arrivo. Forse la fatica di quando ci si siede, forse perché non capisco che desco e'. Che ne pensi? Dove può essere questa sensazione?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Febbraio 2014)

Oh, io invece non la conoscevo, grazie Leda.
L'avessi scritta io, sarebbe terminata alla seconda strofa. La terza, con la rassegna dei gesti, spegne lo slancio in una enumerazione di gesti che non somigliano più a inviti, ma a descrizioni. E quello è un fare da voragine del passato che non tornerà mai più, altro che festa! O no?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Bellissima capperi non la conoscevo ... Invece a me trasmette molta serenità ... Devo capire perché :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Non lho capita per nulla mi sa...


----------

